
The Founder of Outlier Shares His Tips on Commuting by Bike - jseliger
http://gizmodo.com/the-founder-of-outlier-is-here-to-talk-about-the-best-b-1575359289
======
dalke
Given all of the discussion about biking in Copenhagen and Amsterdam, do they
have problems with clothes that don't handle the 'the repetitive motion of
cycling'? If not, why not? Is it really the clothes, or the type of bike?

